# Dualit Oops... Think I broke it :-/



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ground some beans, measured 16g, tamped and put 2 2oz shot glasses under my Espressivo.

Turned it on and thought 'Hmm, still too fine - I've choked the flippin' ppf again..'

Then....











back to my French Press I think


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pressurised basket assent designed to replicate dose and extraction times and the fine grind of a non pressurised one ...

Time to buy a gaggia ....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Could it be as simple as the group gasket, it's difficult to see from the vid where the spray is coming from.

Ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

In a plus side, the coffee tasted nice


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It was coming from the gasket, easy enough to change but I can't be bothered lol


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

you've got a decent grinner...

there are a few second hand gaggia's on the sales threads at moment ( some pre modded ) get one of those

You are pissing in the wind trying to make decent coffee with that machine ....


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Martin, i can usually interpret your writing but what are "a few scones had gages"

Ian


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> Martin, i can usually interpret your writing but what are "a few scones had gages"
> 
> Ian


Auto correct ......

thanks ian


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> you've got a decent grinner...
> 
> there are a few scones had gages on the sales threads at moment ( some pre modded ) get one of those
> 
> You are pissing in the wind trying to make decent coffee with that machine ....


I love my grinner, scones and Ive seen a few gages on he sales threads (I love autocorrect as well lol)

Looking at Classics (what's the difference between screan printed classics and ones with raised lettering/badges?) and also looking at Pavoni levers on fleabay (although they do look classicaly Italian built, like Alfa Romeos ie rust-buckets). There are a few nice ones though..


----------

